# Einer, der nicht entkam



## Leetah (19. Oktober 2008)

Mit Einführung des Erfolgssystems gehört dieser Fisch zu der Quest 

"Einer, der nicht entkam"

Fangt einen der unten aufgelisteten seltenen Fische:

- Stahlschuppenknautscher
- 103-pfündiger Machtfisch                     (Azshara) ???
- 22-pfündiger Hummer                         (Desolace) ???
- 52-pfündiger Rotkiemen                      (Feralas/Ungoro) ???
- 15-pfündiger Matschschnapper
- 29-pfündiger Lachs
- 68-pfündiger Zackenbarsch
- 32-pfündiger Wels                              (SW) ???
- junge Korallenpanzerschildkröte
- 113-pfündiger Schwertfisch
- Felsnischenstarkfisch                          (Leckerfischschwärme während Angelquest in B ???

Weiß einer, wo es die gibt?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2008)

tada: http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=878


----------



## Leetah (22. Oktober 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> tada: http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=878




Sry, mit Schulenglisch vor über 20 Jahren kann ich net sehen, wo es die Fische gibt^^


----------



## Shujo (22. Oktober 2008)

Random beim Angeln zu bekommen.


----------



## Leetah (31. Oktober 2008)

eben gefunden

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...29060&sid=3


----------



## Fishauge (1. November 2008)

is sehr gut da beschrieben, aber hab das was da einem empfohlen wird eig. schon gemacht, meiner meinung nach ist es am besten in Aszhara in der Bucht der Stüme, dort können 2 Fische anbeißen, 1st der Machtfisch und 2nd der Hummer, ein freund von mir hatte heute noch 10min den 22-pfündigen Hummer und ich Angel mir den Ast ab ;(

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, weiß einer wo es überall Haustiere zu kaufen gibt, weil ich war heute für Konsortium ruf farmen und seh auf einmal in der Stürmsäule kann man 8 haustiere kaufen, da würd ich gern wissen wo isses überall möglich haustiere zu kaufen? (Horde)


----------



## Mondryx (9. November 2008)

Eben wohl mit ganz viel Glück, nachdem ich um gute 3 Seks den Angelwettbewerb verloren habe :/, in Dun Morogh den 15 pfündigen Matschflosser geangelt. Habe so gute 3-4 Stunden am Eiswellensee verbracht. Also es ist möglich, nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Rodulf (7. April 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Eben wohl mit ganz viel Glück, nachdem ich um gute 3 Seks den Angelwettbewerb verloren habe :/, in Dun Morogh den 15 pfündigen Matschflosser geangelt. Habe so gute 3-4 Stunden am Eiswellensee verbracht. Also es ist möglich, nicht aufgeben!



den Fisch kann man auch im Wald von Elwynn fangen, da hatte ich den her aber leider vor dem Archievment system und die gibt es nicht rückwwirkend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Chance auf einen derr seltenen Fische wird mit ca. 1/10.000 angegeben und ist nicht gesichert, weil niemand bisher 10.000 Fische geangelt hat noch dazu an einer Stelle + an einem Stück.

Einzig beim Angelwettbewerb soll die Dropchance wohl bei ca. 1/5000 liegen und in Ashara auf Rarefischjagd zu gehen halte ich für sehr schwierig, den normalen Machtfisch fängt man schon kaum, die Hummer gehen gerade so aber da auch noch gezilt nach einem Rarefisch zu angeln, da kann man auch ganz entspannt in Ashenvale angeln und vllt. sogar noch den Wettbewerb gewinnen bzw. einen von den Belohnungsfischen fangen


----------



## Silphie (19. April 2009)

im Moment kann man in Nordend wunderbar zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen, indem man in Fangzahnhering-Pools im Fjord (Inland) angelt. 

Hier hat man neben einer Chance auf den meiner Meinung nach... interessantesten... Fisch für "Einer der nicht entkam":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (trachtet nach eurem Leben!!! o.o 

auch noch die Möglichkeit, das neue Schildkröten-Mount zu angeln^^ 
...mit ner ordentlichen Portion Glück. Bin jetzt bei ca. 1500 Fischen seit Patch, immer noch keine Schildkröte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...naja immerhin den Hering hab ich an die Leine bekommen!


----------



## k4ho (24. November 2010)

hab auch mal 2 stunden dort geangelt mit nem skill von 450+119
wurde aber leider nix ^^
naja zeugs ging an händler und ah
vllt ja morgen nach patch day ^^
kannst ja meistens am patchday eh nicht wirklich spielen


----------

